# Stumps on Lake Livingston



## Richk (Jul 22, 2010)

I received an e-mail the other day about some stump removals on Livingston so I made a phone call to verify the info and it was correct. Mark Johnson with Stumpbusters (www.stumpboat.com ) has been approved by the TRA to remove some stump on Lake Livingston. He has equipment that will cut the stump 12ft below current lake level and then remove the debris from the lake. He estimates that each stump will cost $110 - $175.00 per stump depending on the amount of stumps per job. Cedar Point area has contracted with them to remove $30,000.00 worth of stumps. Kickapoo Marina hopes to be removing about $10,000.00 and Northshore will be removing aprox. $15,000.00. Mark currently plans to be in the area for next few weeks, so if you know anyone that needs a dangerous stump removed this would be a good opportunity. 


Mark Johnson's phone number is (706) 255-6131 or [email protected] or www.stumpboat.com . 


When I spoke with Mark he told me that the TRA has licensed him to remove stumps from Lake Livingston but to get a stump removed you would have to get a permit from the TRA and then he can remove them. 

Shad you posted a few weeks ago about a couple of bad stumps in the boat path to Beacon Bay Marina. I would like to get with you about this and I would most likely get these removed myself, for I would not want anyone to damage their boat when the lake level comes back up tring to come to the Marina. I hope this is good news for a change and will possible get rid of some of the more dangerous stumps.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

I saw them a couple days in front of Kickapoo marina--thought that was what they were doing.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

wwind3; I don't think that was them, a couple of weeks ago? That was Top Gun


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> wwind3; I don't think that was them, a couple of weeks ago? That was Top Gun


10-4 - i just saw it was a yellow pontoon boat and i think there was a guy in the water. Think it was last thursday.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

It's been several weeks since Top Gun was there, they cut a few stumps and pilings; so last week must have been someone else.


----------



## kgobble (Aug 8, 2011)

I wonder if we had a collective of people to go intogether to have him clean the stumps from the river bend at the chalk bluffs north to Riverside.

I would kick in money for that.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

What A Waste Of Good Money!!!!!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Lone Eagle said:


> What A Waste Of Good Money!!!!!


I agree that money could be used to stock alot of crappie and LMBS back in the lake.


----------



## Richk (Jul 22, 2010)

All depends on what you are tring to do and the reason you might have for removing a stump, might be a safty issue when the water is back up to normal pool


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I just got back in town yesterday. I have been at my folks where the internet connection is a blazing 24 KPS, so you go make a sandwich while it loads 2cool, eat it and have a cup of coffee! So I just got around to checking this thread.
PM me or give me a call, my contact #s are on my web site and I'll help you all I can. At least one of those stumps coming in and out of the marina is in a bad place for boat traffic.
I like the idea of cutting the ones that are dangerous to boats and boaters 12' below the surface. Those that are in places where people expect them should be left for fish structure.


----------

